# Pat Tillman display



## Ravage (Jun 10, 2008)

> Miami Dolphins rookie first round draft pick, Jake Long, looks at the Pat Tillman display at the Pro Football Hall of Fame, in Canton, Ohio, Monday, June 9, 2008. Rookies from all NFL teams are touring the Hall of Fame to acquire a better understanding of pro football history. Tillman, a former Arizona Cardinal, joined the Army and was killed in Afghanistan.


----------



## ROS (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you imagine, as a rookie, signing a football contract just to see that uniform and have it hit you that football isn't shit in the big picture?


----------



## digrar (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldn't imagine most young athletes making the connection, they're a pretty self absorbed group of people, not directed as an insult to them, it's what it takes to get good at what they do.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jun 10, 2008)

digrar said:


> I couldn't imagine most young athletes making the connection, they're a pretty self absorbed group of people, not directed as an insult to them, it's what it takes to get good at what they do.



Jake Long's dad (Howie) is a pretty avid supporter of the military.  My guess is that, if young Jake didn't determine the depth of his good fortune, his dad helped him to understand. :2c:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2008)

> NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell (C) visits the marker honoring former NFL player and Army Ranger Pat Tillman at Forward Operating Base (FOB) Tillman near Spera, Afghanistan July 11, 2008. Tillman was killed on April 22, 2004 in a "friendly fire" incident while serving with the 2nd Army Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. Goodell is joined by New York Giants defensive end Osi Umenyiora (L) and New Orleans Saints quarterback Drew Brees.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 14, 2008)

The Tillman display at the Football Hall of Fame is tucked around this corner of this walk through area.  You dont know you are going to see it..you turn this corner and bam there it is.  It took my breath away and I just stood there taking it in for some time.  Puts alot in perspective. :2c:


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2008)

The pic of the commish and those two players in A-stan is pretty powerful. Says a lot.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jul 14, 2008)

Tillman was definitely a patriot! RIP! HE should set an example for others. He didn't join the military for action or money... He joined out of love for his country. It's ashamed that he died from friendly fire....


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 14, 2008)

ROS said:


> Can you imagine, as a rookie, signing a football contract just to see that uniform and have it hit you that football isn't shit in the big picture?



SPOT ON !!:cool:;)


----------



## rv808 (Jul 15, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Jake Long's dad (Howie) is a pretty avid supporter of the military.  My guess is that, if young Jake didn't determine the depth of his good fortune, his dad helped him to understand. :2c:



Actually his son is Chris Long, the #2 over pick by the Rams.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jul 15, 2008)

rv808 said:


> Actually his son is Chris Long, the #2 over pick by the Rams.



Feh!  All them foos-ball players be lookin' the same to me!  :doh:

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

There is a USMA graduate who recently signed with the NFL and will be playing instead of doing line time in his branch. Not sure how I feel about that yet. The guy's got talent I'm sure. But there is something of an obligation conflict y'know.


----------

